# Would love to rescue an older Golden



## GoldensAndLabs (Oct 8, 2017)

*Notified I had not chosen immediate email reply*

Im trying to change it so that I get immediate email reply, I did choose it, but guess it didn't stick,
I LOVE this forum!
Been looking at the picture contest, its wonderful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, great picture. 

Have you checked with the GR Rescue in your area?

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## GoldensAndLabs (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, continuously.
Did find one with the group which brings them over from Turkey.
But there were many many people signed up to receive that dog, Bobo, somebody in line before us got him.
He was still listed even after he had been adopted, so we dont know the time line.
The person who runs this organization and brings them over from Turkey periodically, will contact us when more arrive.
Not heard back yet.
Looking at other options in our area.

There is a young Lab in our rescue org in our town right now, looking at him though there are many people in line before us, but my brother really wants a Golden.

We are keeping our hopes up. 
This is a very very old snapshot I scanned into our computer, my brother's original Golden, Willie, is with the harness on, and our rescue, Muffin who was part Golden has the red life jacket on, in the other boat. 
Thank you,


----------



## Maserati86 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is your brother still looking for a golden to adopt?


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

Have u considered being a foster many senior goldens need a home to spend out their days or years


----------



## GoldensAndLabs (Oct 8, 2017)

We have been looking, but get zero responses, so we have sort of given up.
Maybe we will resume looking in the fall, but Goldens who need homes are out there, but so difficult to find! The few we have found, have been adopted long before we even get back to inquire.
But we are still interested!
Thank you.
Jane


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you been in touch with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue _www.ygrr.org_? They're the major Golden rescue organization for the northeastern states. They're very particular about where they place their dogs but you may qualify.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens and labs*

Goldens and Labs:

Have you looked at the websites for the Golden Ret. Rescues near you, called them and told them you'd like to adopt an older Golden, filled out the application and also emailed them. I know that these rescues have all volunteers and they get busy, so it sure helps to show how serious you are.

Here are the Golden Retriever Rescues

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

There are always so many Senior Dogs that need a loving home!

Also, if you go to Petfinder and put in your zip code, age of Golden Retriever, distance you're willing to travel, and choose enter, it will give you the shelters, rescues, near you that have Golden Rets. for adoption. Golden Retriever Mixes are wonderful, too! We've had two adopted Golden Retrievers and also have a Samoyed!


----------



## mrshill (Mar 6, 2018)

Your home seems wonderful for any dog, but I'm particular to goldens also. On Facebook there is a group called GRASS, golden retriever acres senior sanctuary. 
They rescue senior goldens/ golden mixes and seem to have a couple every month available. They are located in Texas though but seem like they might be able to meet your needs. Good luck!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

YGGR is not too far from you, just outside of Boston (to the west) in Hudson, MA. As I have access to their adopter site, I have seen quite a few older goldens in need of a loving home, some as old as 13. I would suggest applying. Once your application is accepted their will be a number of opportunities to adopt an older dog. You might want to take a day trip their for a visit and get to know some of the people there. Good luck!


----------



## GoldensAndLabs (Oct 8, 2017)

Ive looked at so many and we always seem to miss out. So Ive been working locally and just placed 2 elderly black lab brothers to a family about half mile from us.
Texas is a bit far for us to drive, but we will keep looking here in the Cape Cod area. Driving within a couple hundred miles is OK too.
Thank you!
Keep us posted,
Jane


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mrshill*

Mrshill: Thanks for mentioning GRASS!


----------

